# Quick question.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I just bought a Don Post Latex Prosthetic. It's a skin tear. I was wondering, if I put it on once, to practice, can it be taken off, and put on again? Thanks.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely!, just use some spirit gum and get a small bottle of liquid latex. Put the spirit gum on and wait untill it starts to become tacky, then stick it in place. You can then use the liquid latex to flare the appliance and blend it into your skin. Make sure to have some spirit gum remover to get it off. I use a q-tip or cotton ball to clean my appliances after using them.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

ooo i too have been wondering this! hmmm same goes for Living Faces II?


----------

